# الحركة في الفضاء



## maaam5831112 (1 ديسمبر 2015)

كيف يتحرك المكوك الفضائي في الفضاء ويتم التحكم في حركته بدون وجود هواء او اي غازات في الفضاء بمعنى ان الفضاء لا يحتوي على غازات تقاوم دفع الغازات من المحرك الصاروخي لكي يتحرك المكوك
ارجو ممن لديه اجابه علمية ان يساعدني في فهم ذلك . وشكرا


----------



## ناسى الناس (16 يناير 2016)

بارك الله فيك​
​


----------

